# Seeking two players for Eberron Game



## awayfarer (Sep 3, 2007)

Greetings all. I'm currently DM'ing an investigative/action game in Eberron over Openrpg. 
We're looking for two new players to replace a couple that we've lost recently. The game is played from 8:00-11:00 EST Monday nights.

The party is currently...
4th level human knight
4th level goblin rogue (Wilderness variant)
4th level gnome binder
3rd level gnome wizard (illusiont, barred schools necromancy and conjuration)

The game is on the high-powered side but I should note that I tend to throw in situations and combats that are slightly over the party's ECL. Fights will sometimes have an odd trick thrown in (top of the lightning rail, severely cramped catacombs, etc) but not always. As it stands there's been a pattern of one or two sessions of investigative work followed by one or two sessions of butt-kicking. If you're looking for all action 100% the time this might not be the right game for you..

We've got a forum up on proboards and theres a campaign wiki (which admittedly needs a touch of updating as of this moment) the links to these are...

The Wiki 
and
The Forum 

New players will start at level 4 with standard starting gold for that level. Other rules and details are up on the wiki or the forum. I've also been handing out nifty little bonuses (roughly worth a feat) for anyone who can give me a paragraph or two of character backstory. From the looks of the party right now I imagine that they're going to want a dedicated healer of some sort.

Thats all I've got for now. Anyone interested? Any questions?


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 11, 2007)

*bump*

Still room for one more.


----------



## awayfarer (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like we're all set with recruiting. G'night folks.


----------



## pfckennedypat (Sep 16, 2007)

i would like to join but confused... is it online or is there meetings...


----------



## Merkuri (Sep 17, 2007)

It's online, played with the OpenRPG software.  I believe we already have the new members we were looking for, though if they don't come through I'm sure Awayfarer will post here again.


----------

